# Looking for value on fingers and ceramics.



## silversaddle1 (Feb 8, 2020)

So, markets are up somewhat, thought maybe a good time to move some scrap. 

Look at the photos and tell me what you think it would be worth. A opinion will not be considered a offer unless you say it is. Just need a fair market value.

102 pounds of fingers.

120 pounds of ceramics.

20 pounds of black/brown fiber.

There is also (not pictured) over 400 pounds of fiber cpus.


----------



## Johnny5 (Feb 8, 2020)

This makes me want to start processing again. Unfortunately I'd probably have to sell my truck to afford all that right now.
I pray you get a fair price for it.


----------



## archeonist (Feb 9, 2020)

And I thought I had a large collection :lol:


The fingers can be as high as 5g/kg, but they have to be close cut fingers. You have 102 pounds, so that is roughly 51 kg times 5 is 255g of gold :shock: But in reality it is almost always less than predicted, so 200g is more realistic.


----------



## anachronism (Feb 9, 2020)

It's a great load for refining, looks great Scott. 

I'd be concerned about how many of the rubbish Sun ceramics and lower grade AMD ceramics are in that mix though. Would be easier to price it up if they were separated out otherwise the load would have to be valued with a lower common denominator. 

I'm interested though.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 9, 2020)

anachronism said:


> It's a great load for refining, looks great Scott.
> 
> I'd be concerned about how many of the rubbish Sun ceramics and lower grade AMD ceramics are in that mix though. Would be easier to price it up if they were separated out otherwise the load would have to be valued with a lower common denominator.
> 
> I'm interested though.



Yeah, I know. We have very limited space in the shop so we just throw the ceramics all together. I have since sorted most of the adms and sun stuff out.

Thanks for the info. Still debating to sell or keep stockpiling.


----------



## andre7.vermaak9 (Feb 9, 2020)

Wow, that collection is impressive! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickvc (Feb 9, 2020)

Listening to all the pundits they reckon PMs are all due a big hike but you have to believe in their views, I’m not sure one way or the other but I’m sure I’d keep metals rather than cash at present unless I needed the cash, maybe look to toll refine your stash and then decide, at least it limits the space you need 8)


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 9, 2020)

I'd get them refined so you are at least sitting on metal. With that lot of ceramics you may need to be thinking about the amount of Pd you are getting paid on as well...it sort of depends on the manufacturer. If they are all intel (which they don't appear to be), there's less Pd than say motorola. 

The fingers run 2-4g/lb depending on cut and source. 

black fiber pentium runs about the same as pentium...but they aren't as straightforward to refine, so I wouldn't expect a toll to be the same price for that. 

pentium pro is well documented.

You should be over $20,000...my guess is right around $23k intrinsic gross depending on the mix.


----------



## Johnny5 (Feb 9, 2020)

snoman701 said:


> You should be over $20,000...my guess is right around $23k intrinsic gross depending on the mix.


Clarification:
Somehow the quick math I did in my head, was off by a zero. It's been a long weekend, and somehow I came up with a couple hundred thousand. That's why I thought I would need to sell my truck. I see now where I made my mistake............I was busy looking at the forum when I should have been sleeping.


----------



## markscomp (Feb 10, 2020)

sign my guys hung up in my warehouse should apply here too.


----------



## Liquidau (Feb 14, 2020)

Silversaddle, that's a really nice display of the raw materials that processors would take without hesitation. What's in question is the "value" of the material, i.e. what someone is prepared to hand you $20 bills cash for it. One man's value might be very different from another, because of situation, experience, motivation, and knowledge. I might believe that my old Chevy is "worth" $9,000, but if I can't get an actual cash offer over $5,000, then it's worth $5,000.

Similarly, your wonderful material here contains a certain amount of gold, which has a relatively fixed market price. The magic question is how much gold, and nobody knows that until after processing. By then, it's way too late for the buyer to go back on the seller, and the seller has to decide to consider their profit based on cost, and either take the cash offered in hand and run, or else hold it for another day. Most weighing in here with calculations and estimations are basing their numbers on documented but theoretical yields, and aren't accounting for:

Lab space, overhead (rent, electricity, water, taxes)
Chemicals
Equipment (fume hood, glassware, pumps, filters, pails, scales, smelting station, consumables)
Labor (prep/crushing/cleaning/sorting/processing/washing/filtering/drying/weighing/smelting/selling)
Safety(equipment, workman's comp costs)
Environmental (Waste stream collection, processing, neutralization, disposal)
Profit

This is not fluff, it's reality. Perhaps someone has tried to or thinks they can do all this on their remote farm outdoors, wearing flip-flops and shorts, no tops, like in those online videos from India. That's a cruel joke on the workers, but is real. Here in America, we do it right, safely, in an environmentally sound manner, and profitably. My experience tells me to pay 50% of the hoped for gold value yield calculated. To me, this hoped for yield is US$25,312 based on the spot price of gold today at US$1,582/T.oz. and 500 grams = 16 T.oz of pure gold. So I would pay US$12,656 in cash for this.


----------



## rickbb (Feb 19, 2020)

This is what I'd get if I sold it to my buyer.

But I'd process the fingers myself, just sell the rest.

PRICE/LB
$20.00 Gold Fingers 

CPUs (Must be Sorted)
PRICE/LB MATERIAL
$125.00 Intel 386 and 486
$120.00 Motorola
$80.00 Pentium Pro Gold Caps
$45.00 Cyrix/IBM/VIA Gold Cap
$40.00 Pentium Ceramic
$37.50 AMD Ceramic Clean (without Al. Cap)
$38.00 Black Fiber CPU
$13.75 Green/Brown Fiber without Heatsink
$6.75 Green Fiber with Heatsink - Pins
$4.50 Green Fiber with Heatsink - Pinless


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 19, 2020)

You buyer lost me at 20 bucks a pound for fingers. Te finger market is insane right now with buyers paying $100.00 to over $125.00 a pound on ebay. Yeah, that's stupid money, unless gold stays on track all year and could close out the year above $2000.00 a ounce. Can that happen, you bet it can. Can it go the other way? Yes it can. That's why they are called speculators.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 19, 2020)

silversaddle1 said:


> You buyer lost me at 20 bucks a pound for fingers. Te finger market is insane right now with buyers paying $100.00 to over $125.00 a pound on ebay. Yeah, that's stupid money, unless gold stays on track all year and could close out the year above $2000.00 a ounce. Can that happen, you bet it can. Can it go the other way? Yes it can. That's why they are called speculators.



125 a pound less 12% in fees, so now you are down to 110 a lb...which is the low end of the recovery value.

That buyer is paying $125 lb for chips that are worth right around $180 a lb (I could tell you exactly, but I don't care to dig in to my records because it's a waste of time). Pretty fair IMO, since they are going to sit on them for close to a year before they send them off. 

Have fun trying to find a speculator.

Oh, and for those thinking about sending an offer...don't bother. I've made and offer without the courtesy of a response. I know other people that have had conversations with him as well in the past. The opinion they had was that he's a tire kicker.


----------



## anachronism (Feb 19, 2020)

Scott eBay buyers aren't speculators. They are people who don't know what gold is there and will overpay. 

If you want more than the PM value in your product- then this really is the LAST place you should be putting it up for sale. You know that. Unless you're hoping to "catch a member out" of course. 8) 8)


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Sale pending.


----------



## jarlowski1 (Feb 19, 2020)

I totally agree with snoman and anachronism. I wasn't going to say anything on the public chat since I myself sent an offer with no response. I get it Silversadle you want the most money you can get for what you have (I don't honestly blame you for that) but this is a forum of individuals that do know the value of what you have and like you none of them wants to lose money either. Heck I can go anywhere and work for free but my time, my chemicals, my lab equipment, and my knowledge isnt free no offence. So please dont come in here asking ebay prices when you should know that none of us pays those prices. No disrespect intended on my end and certainly no hard feelings. Good luck


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Yeah, sorry I didn't respond to the $50.00 per pound offers on close cut fingers. I guess I didn't understand that good clean scrap is only worth half the yield. Thanks.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 19, 2020)

So then tell us? Who'd you sell the lot to and for what? You came here asking us to appraise your lot...least you can do is enlighten us as to how close we came.


----------



## jarlowski1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Sold off site. 

No one was even close.


----------



## anachronism (Feb 20, 2020)

silversaddle1 said:


> Sold off site.
> 
> No one was even close.



Yeah. Sure.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 20, 2020)

silversaddle1 said:


> Sold off site.
> 
> No one was even close.



Great

You posted here asking for help.

Now help us out, since there's a buyer out there that pays so well, share what you got for it and who bought it.


----------



## jarlowski1 (Feb 20, 2020)

snoman701 said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sold off site.
> ...


 
I was thinking the same thing. This forum is all about helping each other out and if someone has a buyer that pays more than we all have been getting (personally I refine everything except the low grade scrap myself) why not share that buyer so we all can benefit from it.


----------



## rickbb (Feb 20, 2020)

silversaddle1 said:


> Yeah, sorry I didn't respond to the $50.00 per pound offers on close cut fingers. I guess I didn't understand that good clean scrap is only worth half the yield. Thanks.



No scrap is worth even 80% of yield, the cost of recovery and refining are more than 20% of the yield. I'm surprised you got a 50% offer.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 20, 2020)

I'll probably be criticized for swinging the pendulum too far in the opposite direction again, but how did this thread become so negative?

Silversaddle made a post asking for opinions on how much his material was worth. He got a few posts admiring his collection and a few suggestions as to value. Then it all turned negative and confrontational. A couple of you made offers and didn't get responses. Now you want to know who he sold it to and for how much.

If anyone wanted to help him value his material they were free to, and if they didn't want to they were free not to. Some members say they won't share yield data or what they get paid because they've spent their own time and money to gain that knowledge. But you want to know how much he sold his material for and to whom. How is it any different? If he wants to share the information he can. If he chooses not to, that's his prerogative as well.

Sure, we'd all like to know what everything yields and where we can sell it for the best price, but if someone chooses not to share their information, they don't deserve to be criticized.

Dave


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 20, 2020)

Thank you Dave.

Vendors, customers, bankers, mentors, et al are the life blood of any business.
I am certain that a lot of effort went not only into the collecting of all of the golden
goodies that silversaddle posted on this thread but also to the years of building trust 
and the successful business relationships where all this stuff came from.

To someone who has never built a business, it's easy to say: Give me your info.
You didn't buy the field, turn over and fertilize the soil, plant the seed, nurture
the seedlings, weed the fields or help with the harvest. You just want the fruits
of silversaddles, blood, sweat and tears. This is the business owner in me talking.
This way rubs my fur the wrong way!

I get that we are a forum where we share information about the processing and
refining of gold. I marvel at the few who patiently serve the many here who need
so much guidance. But silversaddle's family I am sure depends on him guarding
the sources of how he produces wealth for them and a living. I wouldn't trust
anyone with my sources or my deep business relationships as my family depends
on me to continue to "produce" for them until I head off into the sunset years
of "retirement". 

Kudos to the silversaddle for all your hard work and effort that has brought you
this great success! I am inspired to work hard just like you do everyday and
to one day achieve what you have achieved as revealed by the pictures in
this post because I for one know what an enormous amount of effort went
into developing a business that created what you have created. 

I salute you sir!!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 20, 2020)

I didn't post the stuff just to show off or make anybody mad. I seen the prices of PM's going up and I thought maybe, just maybe I could make a cash and carry simple deal with someone on the forum. You know, get a fair price, both parties are happy, both walk away. Then I get some kinda rude messages about how my scrap isn't worth this because of that and so on. Whatever. After two messages with offers of 50 bucks a pound I just pretty much gave it up. 

Look at the hostile nature of the replies on the thread. I've been gone a while from around here, and I'm shocked at what the forum has turned into. One poster call me a tire kicker. Another demands I provide my buyer. One says there are no speculators on Ebay.

Ebay is a great option for people who choose not to refine on their own. The marketplace sets the price. It's capitalism at it's finest. Don't want to sell there? You most certainly have that choice, but don't bitch about those of us who do.


----------



## anachronism (Feb 20, 2020)

Half a tick Scott.

There's nothing hostile about saying there are no speculators on eBay. Just because you don't agree with me doesn't make my comment hostile or rude.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 20, 2020)

silversaddle1 said:


> You know, get a fair price, both parties are happy, both walk away. Then I get some kinda rude messages about how my scrap isn't worth this because of that and so on. Whatever. After two messages with offers of 50 bucks a pound I just pretty much gave it up.



That's perfectly acceptable. If you wanted a cash and carry deal, I can see where my offer of 80% Au was not in your interests. But a response is still a reasonable thing to expect.

The tire kicker opinion came from a mutual acquaintance who has also made solid offers that you never followed up on. All it takes is "thanks for your time, but I've decided to do something else". 

And to be honest, I don't even mind ebay all that much. I watched your listings to see if you'd post stuff. The stuff that I've bought outright on ebay, I've made way more than 20% margins on. Most of the high priced stuff rarely sells.


----------



## EwasteD (Feb 24, 2020)

Is this lot still available?


----------



## galenrog (Feb 24, 2020)

EwasteD said:


> Is this lot still available?



The OP posted on this thread on February 19 that the lot was sold off site.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 26, 2020)

snoman701 said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > You know, get a fair price, both parties are happy, both walk away. Then I get some kinda rude messages about how my scrap isn't worth this because of that and so on. Whatever. After two messages with offers of 50 bucks a pound I just pretty much gave it up.
> ...



Well I kinda felt bad when you said you made an offer of 80% value. So I went back thru all the PM's I got on the post and I don't see anything from you. Is there a mistake somewhere? Because if not, I must have missed that offer somehow and I feel bad.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 26, 2020)

Thanks for the post. It is in my sent folder. I'll resend it later as there was some good data in there for you for the future. 

If you got that many people offering you 50%, I wouldn't be surprised if you just cleaned out all the messages and mine very well could have went with.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 26, 2020)

snoman701 said:


> Thanks for the post. It is in my sent folder. I'll resend it later as there was some good data in there for you for the future.
> 
> If you got that many people offering you 50%, I wouldn't be surprised if you just cleaned out all the messages and mine very well could have went with.



I didn't clean any of them off. I still have messages from way back in the file. I'm going to look again.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 26, 2020)

It was titled "your lot" and sent on Feb 14 at 11;17am


----------



## EwasteD (Feb 26, 2020)

We propose 51.5% of the total value? Do we have a deal?


----------



## anachronism (Feb 26, 2020)

EwasteD said:


> We propose 51.5% of the total value? Do we have a deal?



No because if you had read the rest of the thread you would see that he already refused 80% - come on. Read....


----------



## niks neims (Feb 26, 2020)

EwasteD said:


> We propose 51.5% of the total value? Do we have a deal?



Actually prices on your site ain't half bad, you don't mean to tell us they represent only about half total value... Too bad you are on the other side of atlantic ocean (I assume)

Also congrats to silversaddle on a successful sale, but if he doesn't mind, I'd love to hear what actual offer from EwasteD (or anyone else) would spell out...you know, for research purposes ... Also it'd redeem this thread greatly and give it some perpetuity...


----------



## kurtak (Feb 27, 2020)

anachronism said:


> EwasteD said:
> 
> 
> > We propose 51.5% of the total value? Do we have a deal?
> ...



And the lot has been sold


----------



## EwasteD (Feb 27, 2020)

If I understand this correctly, I am hearing 53.75% will get the deal done.


----------



## rickbb (Feb 27, 2020)

EwasteD said:


> If I understand this correctly, I am hearing 53.75% will get the deal done.



No he sold it on eBay or some such place for eBay prices I believe, and lot is gone either way.


----------



## EwasteD (Feb 27, 2020)

Tough crowd here... 106% of the value! That has to work


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 27, 2020)

EwasteD said:


> Tough crowd here... 106% of the value! That has to work



Nothing better that maximizing your profit, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## EwasteD (Feb 27, 2020)

We wouldn't be who we are if we didn't do what we do... last call, 106.9% of value 
Congrats on the sale! Happy to quote some things if you have anything available for us little guys... :G


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 27, 2020)

EwasteD said:


> We wouldn't be who we are if we didn't do what we do... last call, 106.9% of value
> Congrats on the sale! Happy to quote some things if you have anything available for us little guys... :G


Bring a truck and suitcase of cash and I'll fill your truck up. :G


----------



## prospector_pete (May 5, 2020)

Johnny5 said:


> This makes me want to start processing again. Unfortunately I'd probably have to sell my truck to afford all that right now.
> I pray you get a fair price for it.



omg thats a lovely sight . i dream of having that much scrap . sadly the only way i could afford it is to refine it , sell the gold then pay you lol.
i dont know how you managed to collect so much and not want to do anything with it . that would be like collecting candy and not eating any


----------

